# Questions about Atlas and flex track



## SilverStang2009 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good Day all, I'm getting ready to plan an HO layout very soon and will be using flex track. I was going to use Atlas, but from what I heard, they're not doing too well and their flex track isn't any good. (this is according to a local train shop) If this is the case, what other brands are suggested and what can I expect to pay per piece? Are discounts available if you order 50 or 100 pieces? I want to use code 100 with brown ties. 

Thanks,

SS


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Atlas code 100 is easy to find and buy and IMO is good track. I used code 83 for my layout and am happy with it. I believe the code 100 comes with black ties, but you can easily paint it what color you want. Some people like peco track, its a little more pricier than the Atlas, but I believe the Atlas is good track.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Atlas Nickel Silver Code 100 flextrack.

I buy it in boxes of 100pcs from trainworldonline.com


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I like Atlas too. I have Bachmann nickel/silver E-Z track on one layout, Code 83 RealTrak (M.T.H.) and Code 100 Atlas on two layouts. Stores ran out of inventory with the Atlas manufacturing plant change this year. They may need to sell whatever they bought to fill the gap?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

i have never had any issues with the Atlas code 100 flex as far as use. The issue I have had is that there was a supply issue for some time. The LHS had issues getting it for some time. Now it sells as fast as they get it. Also Atlas raised the price. It is the same as Peco's price. Many switched to Peco when the Atlas was unavailable. I had a stash that held me over.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Been using Atlas for 40 years, other than the nickel-silver is shiny (unlike real track) and the ties are black (unlike real ties), no issues. Paint will fix both of those.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

I've never had any issues using or reusing Atlas flex track; it's a little bendier than some others (i.e., more flexible), but that isn't necessarily a bad thing; it makes do-overs easier. Turnouts are a different story; I began with a few Atlas and quickly changed over to PECO for everything that came along after. Better electrical contacts and less slop and point-picking when switched.


----------

